

Rstat.us - Distributed Twitter with Ruby and ostatus - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/4062775436/rstat-us-distributed-twitter-with-ruby-and-ostatus

======
maxogden
Pretty awesome! I've been working on a couchdb ostatus app for a few months.
You guys can use the frontend if you want:
<http://github.com/maxogden/couchappspora>

------
apgwoz
My first thought: why not use (and contribute to) StatusNet? My second
thought: who wants to contribute to a PHP project (StatusNet)?

~~~
sjs382
StatusNet uses ostatus. So does rstat.us.

~~~
paulosman
Exactly. And the point of standards like OStatus (and it's component specs) is
that we don't all have to be using (or contributing to) the same software...
instead we can build a myriad of apps that work together.

------
mbreese
Why do people keep coming up with new open source applications to compete with
Twitter (and a lesser extent Facebook)? The way to disrupt these isn't with an
application -- it's with a protocol.

~~~
hvs
They all use the same protocol: ostatus

------
ram9
Checkout the unhosted.org project for a group that is taking on this project
large scaple.

------
davidcollantes
Is there a way to run it (maybe not now, but in the future) _not_ in Heroku?

~~~
chrislo
I don't see why not. It looks like a standard Rack application so you could
follow any guide to deploying rack applications, for example using Passenger
(<http://www.modrails.com/documentation.html>) or Unicorn and nginx
([http://blog.tomkersten.com/2010/11/14/nginx-unicorn-rvm-
serv...](http://blog.tomkersten.com/2010/11/14/nginx-unicorn-rvm-server-
setup.html)).

------
zimbatm
It's nice to have choice, but I'm wondering when people will be able to
install those applications themselves. Services are so web 2.0 :-p

~~~
mcantelon
Status.net uses OStatus and is open source: <http://status.net/open-source>

